# Hi I'm new, here are some pics



## Orchidlover (May 10, 2006)

Hey just found this site, and its fab, love all the photos people post, so thought I'd put on a few of my own x 

View attachment belly1.jpg


View attachment belly2.jpg


View attachment belly3.jpg


----------



## tynedin (May 10, 2006)

wow what cute belly pics you shared with us. i especially love the last one showing those two cute fat rolls that make up your sexy belly. Welcome to the boards Orchidlover great to have you here and meet you. hope to be seeing more of you and more posts  and again thanks for sharing the pictures. i bow :bow: to such beauty and sexiness see you around. 
Sincerely Derek


----------



## boots (May 11, 2006)

Well tell us a few things about ya, tootse :O). You're very cute yes, but do you like...moog synthisizers, blue combs, or those crazy frizbies with the point thing you're supposed to get your finger in when you catch 'em? ()?

*Eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 11, 2006)

boots said:


> do you like...moog synthisizers, blue combs, or those crazy frizbies with the point thing you're supposed to get your finger in when you catch 'em? ()?




LOL! I nearly choked when I read that! Was not expecting "moog synthesizers!" Hee hee!

Orchidlover, welcome to the boards, and thanks for sharing the photos. You have a very sexy belly indeed! :eat2: 

Brenda


----------



## Orchidlover (May 11, 2006)

boots said:


> Well tell us a few things about ya, tootse :O). You're very cute yes, but do you like...moog synthisizers, blue combs, or those crazy frizbies with the point thing you're supposed to get your finger in when you catch 'em? ()?
> 
> *Eating some soup* :eat1:


hi, uh.. what are moog synthesizers..?


----------



## Obesus (May 11, 2006)

Invented one of the first subtractive music synthesizers....over the years, his synthesizers became more and more complex, but continued to use analog connections (actual wires) to combine the oscillators, filters, modulators and other components. They were very large and expensive and were essentially used either in recording studios or live concerts by avant garde musicians in concert halls...as time went on, they became smaller and more compact, resulting in the first portable analog synthsizer..the Minimoog...Bob Moog was also one of the first developers of Digital Synthesizers, which allowed the analog connections between music producing components to be replaced with purely electronic patches. This resulted in very small, compact and powerful digital synthesizers that could be afforded and used by many more musicians than the old behemoths! I remember buying my first two Moog Source synthesizers here in San Francisco at the old Guitar Center store on Van Ness in 1978...back then, the Moog Source was the hottest thing around, although it was long ago superseded by more sophisticated digital synthesizers. These days, I use virtual synthesizers on my computer that sound so much like the real thing it takes a sound engineer to really tell the difference....and one of the software-based virtual synthesizers available is the old Moog wire-patch model...there is no other sound like it in the world...the old analog models just have an incredible emotional impact because of their alien and pure electronic sound...:bow: 



Orchidlover said:


> hi, uh.. what are moog synthesizers..?


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 11, 2006)

Your belly looks great, Orchidlover...but how cute is your smile???


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 11, 2006)

welcome to the fun zone!


----------



## NOLA Dude (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful pics, Orchid! What a great navel and nice soft legs too. From one newcomer to another, I hope to see you around!


----------



## mrman1980uk (May 14, 2006)

Orchidlover said:


> Hey just found this site, and its fab, love all the photos people post, so thought I'd put on a few of my own x



Very nice figure! Pretty...


----------



## Totmacher (May 14, 2006)

Welcome and Thank You.


----------



## Orchidlover (May 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, your all so friendly! x


----------

